# Lockwood Contest Winner!  Krail Stromquism by TODD LOCKWOOD!



## Kai Lord

And here she is, the grand prize winner chosen from over 150 _awesome_ entries in the ENWorld Exclusive Todd Lockwood character contest as revealed in this thread: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=60573

I chose Krail with about 29 other semifinalists, then Todd chose her and nine other great characters to be in the finals, though he did indicate that he hoped Krail would win.  I posted a poll that everyone on the boards got to vote on and sure enough, Krail won that too.  Congratulations!  What a badass character!  

More great work by Todd Lockwood can be viewed at www.toddlockwood.com.

*Krail Stromquism:*


----------



## Kai Lord

And here is Krail's winning entry:



> Krail Stromquism
> 
> Krail is an attractive woman in her early 20s. Her eyes are piercing but open and expressive. They retain an attractive innocence yet harbor a knowing maturity. If you've ever met someone and felt they had an "old soul", Krail exudes that quality. Young beauty harboring aged maturity.
> 
> Shes young and attractive, beautiful some would say. She has a strong voluptuous body and dresses to show it off. She has no qualms exploiting the weakness of men to her advantage especially in combat.
> 
> Her arms and armor are always silvered with a heavy black patina worked into the recesses and designed to show off her form. I envision the impossible plate mail boustier, cut low for ample cleavage. (Krails starting to sound really slutty but I swear shes not, I am, but thats another story)
> 
> She has a few favorite accessories. One is a Collar of Domination and its your run of the mill studded black leather (dog) collar. Her Custom built Wings of Flying, a long cloak of darkest raven feathers, it trails on the ground. A flaming long sword, no doubt a personal affront to her father and his choice of weaponry. And a Silvered Shield to match her armor.
> 
> Early on in her career shes gets tainted by chaos along with most of the rest of the PCs and pics up an oddity or two. First, tattoos, sharp, abstract, angular, tribal tattoos appear in various places on her body. Later on, in a second tainting, they all connect and begin to shift and change and move around on her body. In a final taintfilled episode she grows rams horns. She likes to keep her hair long.


----------



## Jeremy

Congrats!  And thanks again to Kai Lord for managing to set this up and manage it!

Kudos to Todd as always.


----------



## Oni

Spiffy, looks like she stepped right out of a WotC book.


----------



## Dark Jezter

This is just too cool for words.

It's easy to see why Todd Lockwood is my favorite D&D artist.


----------



## talinthas

wow.  talk about insane burning jealousy =)


----------



## Chronosome

I'm certainly jealous.


----------



## Kae'Yoss

talinthas said:
			
		

> wow.  talk about insane burning jealousy =)



Exactly. Now, for a plot that involves Todd getting to paint the other finalists (especially a certain daemonic elf...), too


----------



## A'koss

Very nice! Congratz again!

A'koss.


----------



## alsih2o

the drawing is very cool.

 but kai lord, you take the cake. thatnks for all the effort. great contribution my man..


----------



## Pants

Awesome.


----------



## Darth Shoju

That's amazing, but I expected nothing less from Todd. Congrats to the winner, you've got the type of character that people really dig (including me ). And of course huge props to Kai Lord, who made this all possible. You're the best!

 I'd also like to thank all the people who entered the contest, you've provided me with a million ideas to steal for NPCs for my campaign.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid

Wow - -what a great contest that was - and the prize! Very nice indeed! 

Thanks Todd ( & Kai ! ) for doing that


----------



## Chain Lightning

Awesome!

I was anxious to see Lockwood's interpretation from Krail's description. Its very cool. I was trying to imagine what Lockwood and his style would do for this character. Now that I see the final version....its really sweet. [Applause]


----------



## Ferret

Amazing, glad to see that even if my character didn't get through, it was still a very good character.


----------



## Krug

And why are plate mail boustiers impossible anyway?


----------



## palatineknight

An amazing portrait for an incredible character...BRAVO!!!


----------



## Knightfall

Awsome picture! Lockwood does it again. The contest was such a great idea. Kudos to Kai for making this happen.

I'm so jealous.  

KF72


----------



## WizarDru

This reminds me of the old Forgotten Realms comic from DC when the female lead from 'Curse of the Azure Bonds' showed up...

halfing thief:  "Nice Armor."
chainmail bustied heroine: "It's magical."
halfling thief: "Oh, I just BET it is."


----------



## RangerWickett

So, when's the next contest, and with whom?  Different artist?


----------



## pogre

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> So, when's the next contest, and with whom?  Different artist?




Cool idea.


----------



## jgbrowning

That's pretty sweet. Very nice of you Kai Lord.

joe b.


----------

